

We need more PyCon US 2013 submissions - pydanny
http://pydanny.com/we-need-more-pycon-us-2013-submissions.html

======
jnoller
Who still uses Python you ask?

Easy!

This Year: <https://us.pycon.org/2013/sponsors/>

Last Year: <https://us.pycon.org/2012/sponsors/>

And I've got about 14 more pending for 2013 :)

There's some big names there. I know there are more. Almost every company
listed there is hiring there, both on the site and at the on site jobs fair:

<https://us.pycon.org/2013/sponsors/prospectus/>

Join us.

~~~
dabent
"Almost every company listed there is hiring there, both on the site and at
the on site jobs fair"

It's true. That's how I got my job at (2013 Gold sponsor) TrueCar, back in
2011. It's a great event to attend, just to be around that many like-minded
folks.

I was actually on "Startup Row" and wandered around a bit during talks when
the exhibit hall was empty and was asked if I'd like to work two blocks from
the beach. The line worked.

Speaking of Startup Row, do you have plans to run that again this year? It was
great to see all the young companies using Python.

------
ebrynne
As someone who's never given a speech at a conference before, but is very
interested in sharing his newfound knowledge and love of Python, is there
anywhere people would recommend reading up on the form or content of such a
proposal?

Thanks!

~~~
akuchling
The PyCon site has a page of advice that links to sample proposals and
relevant blog entries: <https://us.pycon.org/2013/speaking/proposal_advice/>

~~~
simonw
This is a much better answer than mine above :)

~~~
ebrynne
Either way, thanks to both of you. I appreciate the guidance as a relatively
new member of the community.

And with any luck, you'll see me at PyCon this spring!

~~~
IanOzsvald
I'll echo Simon - just submit a short proposal (I've posted 3 :-). New
speakers are encouraged as they help the community to grow. Consider adding a
Poster Proposal as a backup so you could still talk about your subject even if
you don't get a speaking slot. The Poster sessions last year were huge and
very good.

------
jbellis
PyCon is still my favorite conference by a long shot. I did think that 2012
felt like it was losing some of the community vibe, with evenings dominated by
big sponsor events instead of BoF sessions, but in a way I guess that's a good
problem to have.

~~~
sontek
I felt the same way for 2012

------
megamark16
Some people want to talk but aren't sure what to talk about, so what were your
favorite topics from last year? Some of mine were:

* Sketching a Better Product

* Building a Robot that Can Play Angry Birds on a Smartphone

* RESTful APIs With Tastypie

* Documenting Your Project With Sphinx

------
simeonf
How many is enough? Is it encouraged to spam with many presentations to see if
any stick? I submitted one tutorial, three talks...

------
mmariani
I just watched Robert Hancock's talk on coroutines [0]. More of that or him
would be awesome!

[0] <http://lanyrd.com/2011/pygotham/shppw>

~~~
rabidsnail
BTW, anybody interested in python coroutines should go read the greenlet
source. It's pretty readable, well commented, and is the best way to get your
head around what's happening to the stack when you do a coroutine switch.

[https://github.com/python-
greenlet/greenlet/blob/master/gree...](https://github.com/python-
greenlet/greenlet/blob/master/greenlet.c)

------
mkhattab
Gosh, it seems like Pycon 2012 was just yesterday. I considered contributing
to PyCon 2013 but time just flies.

------
leopy
Python is dead.

~~~
vvpan
If a language is not making the front-pages of /r/programming and Hacker News
much it does not mean that it is dead. Maybe just not as "hip" or even "hyped"
as it used to be.

~~~
akoumjian
Python makes the front page here almost every day. I think this thread is
being trolled.

~~~
sp332
Yes, by 2 accounts created about 20 minutes ago for the purpose.
<https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=leopy> and
<https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=darmon>

~~~
bduerst
Might be time to put a 24 hour wait period on allowing comments. You know, to
let them think about what it is they're about to post.

~~~
iends
In that case, make it a year?

~~~
bduerst
Why not ten years?

------
darmon
Who still uses Python?

~~~
kingkilr
Google, NASA, Intel, AMD, Walt Disney Animation Studios, Canonical, Red Hat,
Amazon, Netflix, and thousands upon thousands more.

~~~
ajtulloch
Facebook as well.

~~~
shill
I'm sure Python is used prevalently at Facebook, but if you search their
career page for 'Python' you get zero results.

[https://www.facebook.com/careers/search?q=python&locatio...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/search?q=python&location=)

If you search for 'PHP' you get goose eggs too. Does anyone know if language
names are intentionally filtered out of career searches at Facebook? 'GIS' and
'Logistics' work as search terms.

~~~
nbm
(Work at Facebook, but not on this system, and know nothing about it.)

It looks like the search matches on job title/position, and not content. That
does seem a bit unexpected.

In general, Facebook does not place much emphasis on programming languages
that people know before they start at the job, and part of the Bootcamp
process includes the expectation that people will be learning at least one
language they don't know (unless they already know C++, Java, PHP, and Python
at a production-code-writing-ability, and then they'll have to learn our
libraries anyway).

We obviously discuss the languages we use and what we use them for during the
hiring process so that people know what they're getting themselves into -
people might be looking for something familiar to ease themselves into it, or
they might be looking to explore a new language when they start.

(Yes, we use Python for a bunch of stuff. And I know we had a few people
working on talk abstracts for PyCon to try meet the deadline that explore a
few ways we use it.)

~~~
shill
Great answer. Thanks. Hopefully I'll get to see some of those talks at Pycon.

